# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral

## Eve

Área: 2,5 Ha  *1640 plantas.*
Cultivo nuevo, en excelente estado de las plantas y en producción.
De 460 parcelas, la parcela es la Nº 9, por su cercanía al canal principal, abundante agua.
Cercado con cerco vivo, toda la parcela.
Canalizado los canales internos.
Casa para personal de guardianía o trabajadores y depósitos.
El predio se ubica a 9 Km de Huaral (7 asfaltados y 2 carrosable).  *Precio: 22,500 Nuevos Soles por año* 
Tiempo mínimo de arrendamiento: 3 años
Contactarse al *989965687* o al correo *evasalvadorc@gmail.com*
Etiquetas: palta hassTemas similares: palta hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Palta Hass CAT 2 Alquilo o me asocio: Fundo 30 has. Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral

----------


## BETTY

Quiero saber si ya esta arrendadado el fundo

----------


## Eve

Las disculpas por la demora. Aún esta vigente el anuncio, inclusive hay una opción de venta del fundo. 
Saludos

----------


## José Gutiérrez

Buenos días, ¿ En que precio lo vendería?.

----------


## Eve

José, el precio es de 80,000 dolares. 
Saludos

----------


## Gino Gabriel

ya vedio el terreno, cual es la ubicacion para visitar

----------

